# How many decoys do you really need for snows???



## jaspersonn (Oct 22, 2005)

This year will be my first trip to ND for hunting waterfowl. One of the big parts of this trip is to hopefully get into a slew of snow geese. I've read here and I've read there that you need 400+  decoys laid out in a field for this.

Well saying that we are just getting started, and we'll only have 3-4 guys in our party, that's a lot of time and money to just get off the ground. Right now we are borrowing approx 6 dozen shells and sillohettes and plan on making 100 tyvek windsocks. Is this gonna be adequate?? We certainly don't plan on pulling down a flock of 1000 birds, but just enough to keep us busy. We just want to make this first trip of ours is enjoyable.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Its all about location, and timing. The fall season is alot different than spring, in the sense that you wont need as many decoys. There are a good number of young birds this year and I think your spread will be just fine if you are in the right spot. Find a hot field. Good luck to you


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Location Location Location.........certainly an effective looking spread in both size and realism is important. However some days the geese just don't come in and 2000 deeks is not going to change that.( well it might I have never actually used 2000 deeks) On that note what you guys are going to be running sounds solid. good luck

GH29


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

We put out about 650-700 snows and blues with canada's and mallard full bodys mixed in, we didn't get into the snows and blues, but we did manage to limit out on honkers and mallards. Damn snow was supposed to make them easier to decoy. But oh no, not this weekend. They decided that the Canadian barley was so much better, lol. Who knows, its all about loaction, but then again, weather is a factor as well. All birds we got on saturday were mostly adults, not to many juvies down yet.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Per Austin Powers, one hundred decoys for snow geese. Opps I mean one hundred thousand. Never enough.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Location is the key I have had birds land in 15 decoys before and I only use around 150 most of the time. Location and realistic looking decoys is all you need. Do your self a favor and save your self the pain in the *** of making your own tyvek windsocks and just buy a few economy Sillosocks these things work great.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

good point on the home made wind sock....... I bought a strip of material to make 4 of em just to give it a try. It was not worth the hassel at all.... maybe I am getting lazy and would just rather buy them but I got frusterated after about an hour.


----------



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didnt have any decoys last week but my buddie knew a guy and he lets us use a dozen of his snows. We put them up in the water at about 10am and we managed to shoot 39 of them between 10am and 1pm.


----------

